# Partition mac hs sur boot camp



## Avsen (11 Juillet 2018)

Bonsoir à tous. J’ai un macbook pro de 2013. Le problème c’est depuis quelques mois, la partition mac os ne démarre plus. J’ai donc un Mac utilisable uniquement sur win7 lol.

Savez-vous si je peux réparer sans ma copie d’origine mac os? Je n’ai pas sauvegardé le truc pour pouvoir restaurer. ( le fichier qu’on nous demande de sauvegarde en cas de pépin. Je ne connais pas le nom)


Le soucie c’est que je ne veux pas de version piraté. Si je n’est pas le choix j’en achèterais un os.

Informations : j’ai accès au fichier de la partition mac depuis Windows.

Merci d’avance.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2018)

Salut *Avsen
*
Jung parlait de « synchronicité » pour désigner une simultanéité d'événements du même ordre. Tu es le 3è sur les forums depuis hier à faire état d'un disque du Mac dont le volume macOS ne démarre plus > tandis que celui d'un autre Système (Windows ou Linux) fonctionne. Voir ces fils : ☞*Impossible de booter sur OSX*☜ & ☞*Récupération de données*☜. Comme tu déclares pour ta part :


Avsen a dit:


> Le problème c’est depuis quelques mois...




on admettra que la « synchronicité » évoquée désigne moins une simultanéité dans la survenue des événements > qu'une coïncidence dans la publication d'un même type de problèmes sur les forums.

----------

La première question est celle-ci : si tu démarres ton Mac les 2 touches *⌘R* tenues pressées ensemble (= démarrage sur l'OS de secours du disque)--> est-ce que tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* (ou *macOS* - selon l'OS installé) = écran de la session de secours ?


----------



## Avsen (11 Juillet 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Avsen
> *
> Jung parlait de « synchronicité » pour désigner une simultanéité d'événements du même ordre. Tu es le 3è sur les forums depuis hier à faire état d'un disque du Mac dont le volume macOS ne démarre plus > tandis que celui d'un autre Système (Windows ou Linux) fonctionne. Voir ces fils : ☞*Impossible de booter sur OSX*☜ & ☞*Récupération de données*☜. Comme tu déclares pour ta part :
> 
> ...



Bonjour, merci pour ton aide, et pour le nouveau mot que j’ai Appris lol.
J’ai dit quelques mois. Mais cela doit faire au moins 2 ans lol. Vue que ma partition Windows fonctionnait, je voulais pas faire n’ importe quoi. Mais depuis 2 jour Windows rame et donc j’ai décidé de chercher de l’aide auprès de pro.

Alors oui ctrl et r me sort l’utilitaire Os x.

Avec 4 options :
Restaurer à partir de Time Machine
Réinstaller os x
Obtenir de l’ en ligne
Utilitaire de disque.

Le problème c’est que je n’ai pas fait la sauvegarde time machine quand on me l’a proposais.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2018)

Alors > quand tu es dans la session de secours (fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires OS X*) > voici l'étape suivante -->

- va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative  :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note : si tu ne peux pas poster via Safari (ça arrive) > prends une photo (surtout le haut du tableau > à partir de la mention : */dev/disk0* = disque physique) > et poste-la ici (tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page).


----------



## Avsen (11 Juillet 2018)

```
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled *524.3 KB disk5

/dev/disk6

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled *524.3 KB disk6

/dev/disk7

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled *6.3 MB disk7

/dev/disk8

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled *2.1 MB disk8

/dev/disk9

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled *1.0 MB disk9

/dev/disk10

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled *524.3 KB disk10

/dev/disk11

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled *524.3 KB disk11

/dev/disk12

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: untitled *1.0 MB disk12

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2018)

Tu as commencé ta sélection du tableau au *disk5* > jusqu'au *disk12* : ce sont de petites images-disques en *RAM* sans importance ici.

Repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


dans le Terminal de la session de secours et sélectionne le tableau à partir de son commencement (= */dev/disk0* ou disque physique) --> pour en faire un copier-coller ici. Tu as un ascenseur qui te permet de remonter dans l'affichage de la fenêtre du Terminal.

Note : tu n'as pas collé directement dans une fenêtre de code > car la mise-en-forme du tableau du Terminal (condition de sa lisibilité) n'est pas conservée.


----------



## Avsen (12 Juillet 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.3 GB     disk0
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        1.3 GB     disk0s2
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk1
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            648.9 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                100.2 GB   disk2s4
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk7
/dev/disk8
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *2.1 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk10
/dev/disk11
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk12
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
```

Bonjour. voila


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2018)

Voici le volume de démarrage -->

```
2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            648.9 GB   disk2s2
```


il a un format Standard et est bien défini comme tel. Ce qui est suspect par contre est qu'il soit indexé au 3è rang (= *disk2*) > alors qu'un disque physique interne est normalement attaché en 1ère instance et donc indexé régulièrement *disk0*

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil info disk2s2
```


qui retourne un tableau d'informations sur *Macintosh HD*

Poste le tableau


----------



## Avsen (12 Juillet 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Voici le volume de démarrage -->
> 
> ```
> 2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            648.9 GB   disk2s2
> ...


Bonsoir, sa me dit : could not find disk: disk2s2


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juillet 2018)

Passe la variante de commande :

```
diskutil info /Volumes/Mac*
```


poste ce qui est retourné (inutile de me citer dans tes réponses).


----------



## Avsen (14 Juillet 2018)

bonjour, j'ai un soucis. je tape la commande que tu ma donner. j'ai bien quelque chose qui apparaît. je fait donc copier, je lance le navigateur pour coller le résultat ici. mais le mac me demande a ce moment la le code du "trousseau", je fait annulé car je ne me souvient plus de ce code. et là le mac ce fige. je redémarre le mac, refait la manip avec terminal, mais maintenant la commande ne fait plus rien. j'ai le message no find....
j'ai refait plusieurs fois la commande et redémarrer plusieurs fois et toujours le même résultat.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2018)

Une fois que tu es dans la session de secours (fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires OS X*) -->


lance l'Utilitaire de disque > et vérifie si *Macintosh HD* est affiché en *grisé* (= non monté) ou en *noir plein* (= monté). Si le volume est démonté > la commande ne peut pas le trouver

=> qu'en est-il ?


----------



## Avsen (14 Juillet 2018)

Bonsoir. Noir plein. Il y a juste superdrive de grisé.


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juillet 2018)

Alors va au Terminal > passe la commande :

```
diskutil info /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
```


mets *"Macintosh HD"* avec des *""*

Poste une photo du tableau retourné si ça t'est plus commode (tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page).


----------



## Avsen (15 Juillet 2018)

Les deux dernières commandes sont passées.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2018)

Les 2 commandes que j'affiche ci-dessous ensemble :

```
diskutil info /Volumes/Mac*
diskutil info /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"
```


sont strictement équivalentes. Elle ne diffèrent que dans la façon de rédiger l'intitulé du volume : soit en mode abrégé = *Mac** (où *** est compris comme : toute série de caractères suivant le segment initial *Mac*) > soit en mode complet = *"Macintosh HD"* (ou les *""* ont pour mission de désigner les 2 termes séparés par un espace : *Macintosh* & *HD* comme constituant un intitulé d'objet unique)

Mais trêve de considérations littéraires (littérales). L'important dans le tableau identiquement retourné est cette mention -->

```
Read-Only Volume:         Yes
```


ce qui veut dire : le volume *Macintosh HD* est monté en mode "lecture seule" (il est donc verrouillé contre tout acte d'écriture, comme par exemple une ré-installation de l'OS). Pourquoi ? --> parce que le système de fichiers *jhfs+* (= Mac OS étendu journalisé) > qui est la structure logicielle, inscrite sur le début de la partition, génératrice du volume > est corrompu (= comporte des erreurs graves & irréparables). C'est aussi la raison pour laquelle l'OS contenu dans le volume *Macintosh HD* ne démarre plus.

note : je te recommande > dans cette situation > de ne pas faire de *S.O.S.* sur le volume *Macintosh HD* > car un volume monté en "lecture seule" bénéficie d'un statut d'exception très fragile : le Système (de l'OS de secours démarré ici) > accepte malgré les erreurs du système de fichiers de monter le volume en mode "faible" (ou minimal) > mais toute intervention sur le système de fichiers (comme une tentative *S.O.S.* de réparation) est susceptible d'aggraver la situtuation et de proscrire le montage par la suite. Je te recommande aussi de ne pas redémarrer > mais de laisser le Mac démarré sur l'OS de secours > le volume *Macintosh HD* monté.

Car le volume étant monté en lecture seule > il reste lisible. Il est donc envisageable (par une commande du Terminal de la session de secours où tu te trouves) --> de cloner le contenu de ce volume à destination du volume d'un DDE USB > afin de sauvegarder ses données (ce, au cas où tu n'en aurais pas une sauvegarde par ailleurs).

Passe la commande :

```
df -H /Volumes/Mac*
```


si le volume *Macintosh HD* est toujours monté > la commande va retourner la mesure exacte de son occupation

=> poste ce tableau ici (dans les tableaux dont tu as posté des photos > j'ai noté la mesure de la capacité du volume = *649 Go* > et celle de l'espace libre = *194 Go* ; mais pas celle de l'espace occupé normalement mentionnée aussi dans un tel tableau --> autant obtenir une confirmation par une autre commande).


----------



## Avsen (15 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour, je n’ai plus besoin du contenu du disque dur. J’avais tout récupérer deja.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Juillet 2018)

Tu as *455 Go* de données dans le volume *Macintosh HD*.

Si tu ne tiens pas à les récupérer > mais que tu veuilles reformater ce volume > passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```


mets *"Macintosh HD"* avec des *""*

la commande reformate le volume

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Avsen (15 Juillet 2018)

Voila


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

Le formatage s'est bien passé.

Tu peux quitter le Terminal > et dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" --> en choisissant comme destination *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## Avsen (16 Juillet 2018)

Erreur


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

Quel était l'OS installé précédemment dans *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## Avsen (16 Juillet 2018)

Si je ne dit pas de bêtise c’etait Mavericks


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

Bizarre que le programme d'installation rejette le volume > alors que le système de fichiers est tout nouveau tout beau.

Repasse la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" disk0s2
```


qui formate à nouveau le volume

=> puis retente l'installation.


----------



## Avsen (16 Juillet 2018)

Tu est un génie !  merci beaucoup pour ton aide.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2018)

Je déduis de ce raccourci que l'installation a accepté de se lancer à destination du volume *Macintosh HD*...


----------



## Avsen (16 Juillet 2018)

Désolé pour le triple poste. J’ai encore deux questions. La première, me conseille tu de mettre l’os a jour ou de rester sur celui-ci? ( je ne sais pas quel os j’ai lol)

Et l’autre question. Si je veux réinstaller windows 7 pour avoir mes deux os propre, serait tu si c facile a refaire ? Ce n’est pas moi qui avais installé bootcamp.
Encore merci.

Ps: oui sa a fonctionné. Ce matin je devais partir au travail alors je n’ai fait qu’uN seul essai. Et la bingo!


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2018)

Avsen a dit:


> je ne sais pas quel os j’ai lol




quand tu auras ouvert ta session d'utilisateur en fin d'installation > va à : *Menu*  > *À propos de ce Mac* --> tu sauras quel est l'OS installé.
----------

Pour savoir si tu as intérêt à mettre à niveau ta version d'OS X / macOS : indique de quelle année est ton Mac.

Pour faire évoluer logiciellement un Mac > on doit aussi tenir compte de sa configuration matérielle de départ : quantité de *RAM* & nature du disque (rotatif ou SSD). Les OS les plus récents (genre : High Sierra) > impliquant énormément d'opérations logicielles au démarrage et en fonctionnement > constituent notamment des croix pour les disques rotatifs qui sont des disques lents.

----------

Si ton Windows-7 fonctionne correctement > tu aurais intérêt à le laisser en place tel quel --> il y a souvent des aléas pour installer telle ou telle version de Windows.


----------



## Avsen (17 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour, hier soir, mon disque dur m’a lâché . Il fait des clac clac au démarrage et refuse de s’allumer.

C’ est un mackbook pro de 2013.

Je vais commander un nouveau disque dur. Que me conseille tu? Je doit « juste » prendre un sata 2.5? Ou il y a d’autrès caractéristique à prendre en compte ?

Et une fois installé je doit refaire quoi comme manipulation pour installer os x? 
Merci d’avance.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Juillet 2018)

Il faut savoir précisément quel est ton modèle de Mac -->


est-ce qu'il a un écran Retina ? - si ce n'est pas le cas --> ton Mac n'est pas postérieur à un 2012 > avec un HDD rotatif.


----------



## Avsen (17 Juillet 2018)

Tout ce que je Peut te dire, c’est qu’il est de 2013. Retina je ne crois pas.
J’ai pris une photo des entrailles si sa peut t’aider.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2018)

On voit le Super-Drive (lecteur DVD) en haut à droite et le HDD à gauche --> ça ne peut être qu'un _MacBook Pro non-Retina mi-2012_.

Je te conseille de remplacer le HDD par un SSD Crucial gabarit 2,5" (regarde sur leur site) : tu auras des débits en lecture / écriture *x5*.


----------



## Avsen (18 Juillet 2018)

La pose est facile? Et pour l’installation de l’os? Je le fait grâce a l’utilitaire mac os?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2018)

Démarre sur l'OS de secours (*⌘R*) - s'il est inaccessible (à cause du problème du disque) --> il y aura redirection sur un démarrage par internet (globe terrestre). Quand tu as la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires OS X* > passe la commande :

```
sysctl hw.model
```


qui retourne l'identifiant de modèle du Mac

Poste cet identifiant.


----------



## Avsen (18 Juillet 2018)

D’accord merci. Je le commanderais le mois prochain. Je te tiens au jus. Merci beaucoup pour ton aide.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juillet 2018)

Avsen a dit:


> La pose est facile?




Triviale. Regarde sur le site iFixit un tuto correspondant à ton modèle de Mac (rubrique : changement de disque dur).


----------

